# 2013 Sentral SV, vibrating as I approach a stoplight



## apollo1980 (May 12, 2015)

Hello all.

I'm having a problem with a used 2013 Sentra SV that I bought at a Nissan dealership a couple of weeks ago with between 12,000 and 13,000 miles on it, still under warrantee.

When I approach a stoplight, braking, and about to come to a stop, sometimes the car will shake/vibrate lightly back and forth until I stop completely. My analogy for it is what you would sometimes feel with warped brakes (brakes are fine) but my wife says it feels more like the car is acting like it wants to stall and cut off (it's never stalled or cut off, must made the light but obvious vibration.) 

It happens intermittently, and having the A/C on or off doesn't make a difference. Acceleration is always fine, drives normal otherwise. If I throw the car into neutral as I brake before a light it never happens.

I've had it to the dealership twice to have a mechanic look at it (once he drove it, once I drove it) but the problem wouldn't repeat.

Could it be the engine? Transmission (CRV)? Throttle setting? Computer?

Any advise would be appreciated, and thanks in advance.


----------

